# Floater trip this weekend, anyone else going?



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Me and 3 buddies leaving Friday morning headed to Petronis and surrounding area. 

Anyone have water quality/color report??

26ft Robalo


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If I could round up a Crew I'm ready come Friday. I can take up to 5 ??? anyone


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

We ran to the rigs a couple weeks ago, the 20th-21st. We pulled around the petronius and every bait got cut in half by barracuda. Picked up and ran to the can. Spread out and pulled around it marking fishing deep and plenty of blackfin up top. Trolled across to the marlin but nothing happening there. Ran to the ram and found more blackfin. Headed back to the can and put some blackfin in the box, plenty of them around. Lots of sharks too. Just before sun up we had the spread out and working around th can. We boated a 40lb yellowfin and soon after got a 60-70 lb class fish. The wind/waves picked up so we headed for the house. Before it picked up we had solid 50-60 lb class tuna busting. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an 8 hr trip on Saturday, or I would be looking really hard at going!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Will be leaving midday on Friday headed to the floaters. Will be in a 31 Capehorn with Squidtail Lure on the side. Can't miss me. Hiltons is showing beautiful water right now. Deep blue. Other than a full moon, I hope everything comes together for us and you! Will be on 68:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are heading our early Saturday, but not sure if we are headed to canyon or rigs as of yet?

Robert


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

CAPEHORN 31 said:


> Will be leaving midday on Friday headed to the floaters. Will be in a 31 Capehorn with Squidtail Lure on the side. Can't miss me. Hiltons is showing beautiful water right now. Deep blue. Other than a full moon, I hope everything comes together for us and you! Will be on 68:thumbup:



10-4
Were in Yellow Robalo Absofishinglootely on side CH 68

Good luck see ya out there!!


----------



## Bird of Prey (Nov 2, 2012)

Heading out of P'cola early Saturday morn with a crew of 5. Its gonna be just too nice out to watch football all day! Looks like the canyon for us, seafoam green Jupiter, i will be on 68 as well! Good Luck! btw my first post here, love the communication on this board! I hope I have something to share Sat night!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

After looking at Hilton's today, we are electing to head towards the spur and just south of there. We will be on 68,72 & 16 "Jacquelyn" give us a shout.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to try and pick up the leftovers on Sunday, hopefully it stays nice. I have lure that should be "croc proof" that I'm going to put to the test.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

Headed out of Destin in the am destination DWN, Nakika and surrounding rigs. We will be on 16/68 Soul Candy!


----------

